
App.io acquired for $1500 - ca98am79
http://hack.ly/articles/app-io-acquired/
======
FireBeyond
Apparently it's fine when "we" walk WHOIS files looking for domain names to
sit upon purely for resale... just not when "they" (faceless non-geeks) do it.

